# H M S GOLDEN HIND ( Sir Frances Drake )



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello how is everyone.Been away for a while and was able to obtain a model kit form 1967 actually 2 to be exact.One I,m particular in need of some knowledge is the GOLDEN HIND.It is an unfinished plastic molded kit and I am curious as to wether any one has any knowledge of a color sceme or where I may find any half decent photos of her.I have searched google to come up empty.Now it appears there is a replica in Britain some where but it looks NOTHING like the original can any one help here?


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Photographs of the original Golden Hind are hard to come by!


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Jim
We do have a replica moored here in Brixham harbour - you can google some coloured pictures (type in Golden Hind Brixham) of her but I have no idea as to how accurate they are!
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas for your help.Peter I saw that one of her there, maybe just stick to your basic wood exterior I guess and I should be safe as for the decorative work that is really confusing as the replica differs from the original and the model I have.Now the other one I have we will not even go there as it is really out of the ball park...Henry Hudsons Half Moon.


----------



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

JimWinsor said:


> Hello how is everyone.Been away for a while and was able to obtain a model kit form 1967 actually 2 to be exact.One I,m particular in need of some knowledge is the GOLDEN HIND.It is an unfinished plastic molded kit and I am curious as to wether any one has any knowledge of a color sceme or where I may find any half decent photos of her.I have searched google to come up empty.Now it appears there is a replica in Britain some where but it looks NOTHING like the original can any one help here?


Yes there is a replica of the GOLDEN HIND on the Thames,going upstream from Tower Bridge on your Port Side, Have been along side fantastic. Hope you can understand my instuctions, Kenneth


----------



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Jim Winsor, regarding the Golden Hind,Have you tried the National Maritime Museum at Greenwich, UK. They may have drawings and details of the colour scheme of the original. 
I have been aboard the replica but do not know how it differs from the original. I brought it down the Manchester Ship Canal once from Manchester to Eastham.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

This was some time ago (she is first mentioned as the Pelican in 1577) , neither the National Maritime Museum, nor anyone else has a clear idea of what made this ship different from others afloat at the same time: every reconstruction is a near total reconstruction. There exists some text: she is said to have been double ceiled and sheathed, to have had five decks, have been armed with eighteen guns, of which four were placed in the bow, and it is stated she flew two flags, the ensign of St. George and the Tudor flag. Regards, Stein.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I sailed with a Spanish 2nd Engineer who called Francis Drake a pirate! Sour grapes, I reckon.

John T.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Francis Drake was a privateer which means Government approved pirate.


----------



## JohnMac068 (Aug 9, 2005)

Lancastrian said:


> (Sir)Francis Drake was a privateer which means Government approved pirate.


Is that the same as a member of the House of Lords, or the Commons, for that matter.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Who knows, she might have looked a bit like this: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/160860 Regards, Stein.


----------



## steve goldswain (Aug 26, 2008)

the replica was built in appeldore devon from original drawings i belive including the color scheme try goole for the ship yard there they might be able to help good luck


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

I have some pics of the one moored on the Thames in my gallery 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/137201/ppuser/4214


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

steve goldswain:
"the replica was built in appeldore devon from original drawings"
There are no original drawings, none at all. There exists some slight descriptions and some speculation on her tonnage based on known size of a dock she visited. She seems to have been a typical merchantman of the Elizabethean period and the diverse attempts at reconstruction is based on old etchings of contemporary ships mainly. The NMM at Greenwich has a model made by F. C. P. Naish in 1950 (Cat. no. 1580-1), which could be called serious insofar as knowledge of ships in the period can be attributed to the maker, and that the model does not incorporate the many concessions done in the sailing replicas. Regards, Stein.


----------

